# New to the site with first GTO!!!!



## 1970TRU242GTO (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I am new to the forum and have just purchased my first GTO. I have owned a 1969 Mach 1 Mustang, a '66 Chevelle, and an '86 Convertible Pace Car Corvette, but this is my first GTO. I have wanted one ever since I got dusted by a '68 in my Mustang, and got thrashed by a '70 in my Chevelle.

I found a '70 in Rome, GA that a friend had sitting in his backyard. The weather has been taking it's toll on it and he was trying to finish a '68 so I convinced him to let me save the '70 from the elements. I got this car for $1500.00. I think that I got a good deal seeing as it would crank on the first turn of the key. The body is another story. But I love a good project.

It looks like there are alot of people on this site that are willing to give alot of good experienced advice. I just hope I dont wear out my welcome as I have begun a body off resto on this magnificent beast.

Thanks in advance for any help.:cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! arty:



Lets see some before pics of that 70'. :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome to the reservation....as Mr. P-body says, "the GTO did not get its reputation by losing to chevelles (or mustangs)" glad to see your saving one from the wrath of mother nature. You will find all the help you can handle on here, dive in and ask away.....:cheers

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

PICS first.....then advice!!!! Welcome!! :cheers:rofl: Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree This thread is worthless without pics!! :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome welcome.... :seeya: Yeah, lets see some photos :agree

Bear


----------



## dsm25psi (May 15, 2010)

welcome


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome! Love a 70! Good luck.
Plenty of advice from here.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Welcome!! Let's see some pictures. I love the 70. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

I hope it doesn't have as much corrosion as our '72 did... that threw us back a little, but the folks on the board helped immensely in putting it all back together! Good luck with your project!

And if it's as far gone as Thumpin's '65, I'll certainly be watchin' this thread!!

You are in the right place, welcome to the forums!
Dave


----------

